# Is the Shengshou 5x5 a bit small in your opinion?



## CubeorCubes (Apr 29, 2013)

Vote yes if you think yes and no if you think it's not. Just wondering.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it might be a tad small, but it fits my hand size perfectly.


----------



## Username (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes. They could come out with a bigger oneat the same time as the smaller 7x7


----------



## littleags (Apr 29, 2013)

YES! FINALLY SOMEONE WHO ACTUALLY THINKS ITS REALLY SMALL! when i got it in the mail, i thought i got the mini version or something like that.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it is a perfect cube....for me anyway. I got smallish hands...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

It's the perfect size. I have small hands. I used to have a rubik's 5x5 first and that thing was a beast (larger than SS6), so when I came down to shengshou it was perfect.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2013)

no

but megaminxes are too small so thats why I like my dayan


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

Yup, their megaminx can be frustratingly small.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> It's the perfect size. I have small hands. I used to have a rubik's 5x5 first and that thing was a beast (larger than SS6), so when I came down to shengshou it was perfect.



yeah same! i ordered an ss 7x7 and 5x5 at the same time and when the 7x7 arrived i though it was the 5x5 because of the size :L


----------



## SenileGenXer (Apr 29, 2013)

For me there is something really awful about turning the outer layers on a big big cube and that awful thing is the size and how I'm holding the cube.

I vote it's fine. Nice even.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 29, 2013)

For me its perfect. For someone with larger hands, there shud be a bigger version. Just like 7x7 is in different sizes


----------



## Dylann (Apr 29, 2013)

When mine arrived it felt really small I even doubted it was a real shengshou... soon found out it was genuine.

Yeah it's really small, but probably a tad too small.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2013)

They're still too big for my hands.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 29, 2013)

i think that it could be bigger, but it wouldn't really affect my solves. my hands are normal sized by the way (23cm from tip of the pinky to the tip of the thumb [fingers spread apart])


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2013)

I tried one once at a comp and locked up a lot and found a bit small and got a bad time it was unmodded but it probably takes getting used to after a v-cube


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 30, 2013)

It is smaller than my Rubik's and Edison 5X5s but I prefer the smaller SS5 size.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 30, 2013)

It is small at first when used to vcube or rubiks or whatever. You get used to it and it starts to become normal.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 30, 2013)

A bit on this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAAuQpDmGsQ future plans of shengshou (?)

Anyway, make your own opinion


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A bit on this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAAuQpDmGsQ future plans of shengshou (?)
> 
> Anyway, make your own opinion



Current size is ideal IMO, of all my SS cubes only 7x7 and 8x8 are maybe a little big but not enough to buy mini versions. I hope the big/high end versions mentioned in the video mean high quality with lots of nice features, then I'll probably buy a new 4x4 and 5x5. Rounded pieces would be good, and tiles (like for example the Younkee has, I want to try that cube) would be nice instead of stickers, but thats just my opinion.

I'm guessing the 'big' versions are not necessarily bigger, since the 7x7 and higher orders are already quite large, I don't think anyone would want larger versions.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 30, 2013)

It's the only 5x5 (besides a rubiks) that I've ever owned, so it feels normal to me.


----------



## izovire (Apr 30, 2013)

I just had this conversation with cubeorcubes lol. I voted 'yes' but a majority of people have smaller hands than me so that's understandable. I'm use to my V-cube and I'm not going to switch to SS any time soon even if it's super-modded 

Width of stickers:

Shengshou 5x5 = 10mm
V-cube 5 = 10.5mm


----------



## Cubinguy (Apr 30, 2013)

For my tiny hands a rubiks 4x4 is enormous so a shengshou 5x5 is HUGE


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't like the size. For me, the V-Cube size was perfect. I haven't gotten used to the small cubies on the SS 5x5 yet even though I switched over since it came out.

Luckily, I'm not good enough at cubing for something like cube size to affect my times.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 1, 2013)

I think it's a little small. Mine came in the mail yesterday along with a Dayan Zhanchi and a Shenshou 4x4. The package looked so small, that I thought they had maybe forgotten to put in the 5x5.


----------



## CY (May 4, 2013)

It's a tad bit too small for me. Even though it fits perfectly, the pieces are just so small and it makes turning individual layers kinda hard (For me) Maybe its because I'm used to my rubik's brand


----------



## Toddyt1 (May 4, 2013)

If its a similar size to an eastsheen 5x5 then it's ok. Still prefer the vcube 5 size though.


----------



## windhero (May 10, 2013)

I can't solve worth a damn with the Shengshou 5x5x5. I mean it's an awesome cube; really smooth and fast but heck, my hands are just way too big. Being a 192cm tall guy. I wish there was a cube just like it but like 20% bigger.


----------



## KongShou (May 10, 2013)

Perfect size for me


----------

